# Knives that make you go WHOA from the first cut!!



## WifeNotUnderstand (Oct 22, 2021)

I have gone through a few knives now and as I have refined what I like in a knife there have been a few that from the first cut make me go whoa 

Just like this






So far in order of Whoa (for me) they have been

Toyama 240 Stainless clad
Kagekiyo 270 W#1
Denka AS 210
My first 240 Yoshikane SKD - Thin variant

What's yours?


----------



## josemartinlopez (Oct 22, 2021)

I found this can have as much to do with the sharpening or the OOTB edge.


----------



## Jovidah (Oct 22, 2021)

My Carbonext simply because it was my first actual decent knife after all the bargain basement junk... and provided the largest leap in performance.
My Robert Herder paring knife because it was the first really proper thin behind the edge knife that would just laserbeam through anything due to it being so thin.
My Masamoto KS because I actually had somewhat low expectations but for some reason that knife just clicked with me... first knife that required 0 adjustment and that actually felt as if it was tailor made for me. Still my favorite of the bunch if I had to pick one.

I think what causes a whoa however also has to do with what you used before it. My Yoshi didn't give me much of a wow simply because I had already used knives before that which were really thin behind the edge. Had I used it first it would have been on that list instead of the Herder.


----------



## Knivperson (Oct 22, 2021)

Konosuke YS-M
Sakai Kikumori Y. Tanaka B2 dammy - still does even today. 
I also think my Konosuke HD2 did at first. Sold it now.


----------



## MrHiggins (Oct 22, 2021)

My Kochi V2 nakiri. It just falls through food. I made my wife cut a carrot with it and her reaction was "it feels like cutting through a cooked carrot." It's too bad that I still don't really love using nakiri because this one cuts so well. I should dedicate using it for a week or two to see if the shape grows on me.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Oct 22, 2021)

Still sets the standard by which all others have sought to attain ... But fail!






Machete by Murray Carter.

With an edge so sharp your mind screams at the mere thought of doing a three finger test. I accidentally “skived” a slice of the sheath the first time I put the knife back into the sheath … without realizing I had done it.


----------



## JDC (Oct 22, 2021)

Konosuke YS-M
CCK 1303 cleaver (thinned)
Konosuke Fujiyama FM White 1
Myojin SG2
Kobayashi Nakiri SG2


----------



## RDalman (Oct 22, 2021)

Biggerson #116


----------



## BillHanna (Oct 22, 2021)

RDalman said:


> Biggerson #116


I hear it’s pretty nice with carrots.


----------



## RDalman (Oct 22, 2021)

BillHanna said:


> I hear it’s pretty nice with carrots.


Full schwing!


----------



## @ftermath (Oct 22, 2021)

For pure OOTB sharpness:
Yoshi
Shibata

***I don’t count Toyama because a zero grind doesn’t qualify as a functional OOTB edge for me.


----------



## daveb (Oct 22, 2021)

From that side of pond:

Gengetsu - Older configuration
Wat iron clad gyuto and stainless clad nakiri
Yoshi - Most of them, esp like the SKD Nashi (sp?) variant

From this side of pond:
Devin, Tillman, Martell, Haburn, and the list goes on

Biggest Yawn:

Shig gyuto, Shig nakiri


----------



## rstcso (Oct 22, 2021)

Messermeister Kawashima in SG2. Sweet potatoes slice themselves when they see it coming.

#1 used knife - Watanabe 210mm Usuba


----------



## superworrier (Oct 22, 2021)

Kono Sumiiro
Yoshikane white2 bunka
Fujiyama FM
Toyama dammy


----------



## superworrier (Oct 22, 2021)

daveb said:


> From that side of pond:
> 
> Gengetsu - Older configuration
> Wat iron clad gyuto and stainless clad nakiri
> ...


I've seen you mention the older Gengetsu quite a bit, do you know how they differ from the newer ones?


----------



## SirCutAlot (Oct 22, 2021)

Wakui Warikomi Nakiri made me love japanese knives... Still a laser after 10 ? years .... 

SirCutALot.


----------



## KitchenCommander (Oct 22, 2021)

Kochi V2 210 K-tip Gyuto
Shibata Kotetsu R2 210 K-tip Gyuto laser


----------



## Currantly (Oct 22, 2021)

Tanaka x Kyuzo Blue #1 Stainless Clad. Absolute beast of a knife; I still haven’t had to touch mine up after a few heavy prep days at work.


----------



## Jason183 (Oct 22, 2021)

Yoshikazu Tanaka white 1
Konosuke YS-M


----------



## Heckel7302 (Oct 22, 2021)

My first knife was a Wakui 240. That was a wow moment. But a week later a Shibata Kotetsu Bunka came in and that was the first holy **** moment. It was the first time experiencing a utterly quiet carrot cutting experience. That knife will always be my first true love.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 22, 2021)

Kippington Chevron fish hook
Gengetsu
Yoshikane/Kashima


----------



## jacko9 (Oct 22, 2021)

Every one of my knives when I first get them but the most enduring wow knife is my 240 Shigefusa Gyuto.


----------



## khashy (Oct 22, 2021)

Everyone will have a WHOA moment when they cut with a Kato for the first time; Still get the whoa when cutting with a Kato.


Honourable mentions to:

* Takamura Uchigumo 240mm
* Sakai Takayuki Ginsan 270mm
* Kenji Togashi , sharpened by Tosa Blue1 Honyaki Gyuto (Sakai Takayuki via KnS)
* Denka (eventhough it was a Santoku)

Edit:
* Watanabe Pro KU Blue2 240mm


----------



## ian (Oct 22, 2021)

RDalman said:


> Biggerson #116



@Björn Birgersson, did you have the same reaction the first time you tried one of Robin's S-grinds?

Gengetsu comes to mind for me. Seems like the WOW moments for me always come from amazing thin grinds, which are not necessarily the knives I end up wanting to use on a daily basis.


----------



## pgugger (Oct 22, 2021)

First was Kurosaki AS since at the time I hadn’t really experienced hand made knives. Then Toyama stainless clad 240 gyuto and Konosuke Fujiyama FM Blue 1 240 gyuto. Might have something to do with out of the box edges but they are hard to beat anyway.


----------



## Ruso (Oct 22, 2021)

WHOA so dull from the first cut when using almost any friend's knives.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Oct 22, 2021)

My first hand made knife is an Anryu blue 2 240 and the first cut was an absolutely WHOA moment. The first cut immediately let me regret not getting into handmade carbon knives earlier. After a while it was the Konosuke FM white 1 240 that wows me for being thin and stiff and almost perfect f&f. Then Watanabe SS clad 240 that wows me for how easy it cuts despite the thick spine. That knife basically changed my belief about laser vs workhorse. Then it was the KnS Yoshikane SKD 240 which was on par with Kono FM in terms of cutting easiness but being 30% cheaper. Then it was Kato for how comfortable it is to pinch grip and how natural it feels in up-down chopping. Kato is almost an extension of my arm, maybe the only knife that I can say this.


----------



## BillHanna (Oct 22, 2021)

Ruso said:


> WHOA so dull from the first cut when using almost any friend's knives.


My son had that at my MIL’s apt. I smiled inside.


----------



## Björn Birgersson (Oct 22, 2021)

ian said:


> @Björn Birgersson, did you have the same reaction the first time you tried one of Robin's S-grinds?
> 
> Gengetsu comes to mind for me. Seems like the WOW moments for me always come from amazing thin grinds, which are not necessarily the knives I end up wanting to use on a daily basis.


Yes I did!  we help each other


----------



## lemeneid (Oct 23, 2021)

TF Denka 240 and 150
Toyama Honyaki 240
Kato std 240


----------



## PtownPhil (Oct 23, 2021)

Takeda 180mm
Shibata 180mm bunka
Nigara R2 210mm kiritsuke 
Kobayashi 165mm nakiri


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 23, 2021)

BillHanna said:


> My son had that at my MIL’s apt. I smiled died inside.


----------



## daniel_il (Oct 23, 2021)

Kei kobayashi 210 gyuto as it was my first laser.

Yoshi skd 240 nashiji gyuto still wow me everytime, although I don’t use it much often.

Watanabe 240 stainless clad


----------



## BillHanna (Oct 23, 2021)

He told her her knife was terrible. Asked me to go home and get his knife.


----------



## Luxusborg (Oct 23, 2021)

In chronological order:

Shibata Kotetsu Bunka 180mm SG2
Yoshikane Gyuto 240mm Shirogami 2
Toyama Noborikoi Gyuto 210mm Aogami SS clad
Kogetsu Gyuto 210mm Shirogami 1 Monosteel


----------



## EM-L (Oct 23, 2021)

*In chronological order:

Kashima Sanjo Gyuto 21cm. 
One of the first I bought at Cleancut. Almost never uses it but get always surprised how sharp it is...

Wakui Sujihiki 240mm. 
Shockingly sharp, didn't feel a thing. 

Heiji Ikasaki 150mm semi-stainless. 
It has a dry feeling cutting with it.

Jiro Tsuchime Tagayasan 225mm Gyuto #254. 
Was absolutely stunned by F&F and weight and I prefer small knives! 

Björn Birgersson # 114, 218mm Gyuto Western. 
My newest Birgersson! Love the finish also!*


----------



## Pie (Oct 23, 2021)

TF Denka ootb was the most whoa double bevel Ive tried. Takeda bunka was quite whoa as well, for different reasons.

Most recent and strongest whoa was a Togashi 300mm yanagiba in white #1. Single bevels are a different game in terms of cutting feel. Secondary whoa was the tremendous blood-to-pain ratio when you nick yourself. You don’t feel it but man does it bleed.


----------



## ModRQC (Oct 23, 2021)

There's no whoa moment to be had when about one of your first non-cheap-factory J-knife is a Moritaka...

Maz Nakiri was a whoa moment when I went to dice onions with it. 

Yu Kurosaki AS was a whoa moment that endured about ten cuts. The sucky beveling and brittle feeling edge didn't please me by then. 

Ittetsu was not a bad moment, from where I was. 

But it took me spending more money to really meet some whoa moments:

Takada Reika Gyuto
Yoshikane Santoku
First Mabs - in handling
Shi.Han

Shi.Han and a second Mabs are still with me. 

Recently, Wakui B#2 iron clad had me completely thrilled like the noob I once was, which is a feeling I had almost forgotten about.


----------



## stringer (Oct 23, 2021)

Kikuichi TK
Watanabe Iron Clad


----------



## WiriWiri (Oct 23, 2021)

Gratifyingly pretty much all my recent purchases (Jiro, FM, Myojin) have made me do the full whoa lately, but admittedly I’ve made some nice, if obvious upgrades.,

I’ve actually been fairly glacial in my knife collecting until recently - I think I’ve bought as many knives in the last year as I did in the previous decade ‘thanks’ to KKF - and what was a patient pattern of gradual upgrades has generally kept some kind of ‘wow‘ factor intact for every new knife bar a couple of underwhelming Takefu missteps. But I‘ll admit that the first defining J-Knife ‘whoa’ moments for me were fairly stereotypical - a TF Mab, which opened eyes with its ridiculous ease of sharpening and brutal edge, plus the quintessential ’wow’ when I first clapped hands around a Kono HD and had my first real laser experience.


----------



## timebard (Oct 23, 2021)

Anryu nakiri (my first proper J-knife)
Yoshi SKD
Kippington workpony and laser
And just this weekend, my new CCK1303

Honorable mentions go to Toyama and Prendergast, which were less 'whoa' in terms of absolute performance and more from the standpoint of great performance and cutting feel relative to their heft/workhorse-y-ness.


----------



## theseus (Oct 23, 2021)

I enjoyed the OOTB edge on my Nihei SLD petty from CKC


----------



## Hockey3081 (Oct 23, 2021)

Most recently, my Steeleworks CuMai chef. So razor sharp ootb I had to slow down coring bell peppers so that I didn’t slip and cut my finger.


----------



## vxd (Oct 23, 2021)

Thin TF Denka 210.


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 24, 2021)

First cuts Watanabe 270 ironclad
Steel Lundberg's TWR Böhler
OOTB edge Kisuke Manaka Blue1 custom.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Oct 24, 2021)

khashy said:


> Everyone will have a WHOA moment when they cut with a Kato for the first time


Uhm, no.


----------



## ACHiPo (Oct 24, 2021)

TF Denka 150


----------



## tomsch (Oct 24, 2021)

My latest was my Yoshi SKD 240mm Nashiji. From the first onion I was hooked.


----------



## nexus1935 (Oct 24, 2021)

Takamura R2 (the red-handled ones) - coming from western knives and then Miyabi/Yaxell/Tojiro, it was a whoa moment for me of how much sharper knives could be, and then down the rabbit hole I went...


----------



## migwal (Oct 26, 2021)

Munetoshi! Although the whoa may have been post flattening of the bevels…


----------



## HappyamateurDK (Oct 26, 2021)

Tojiro DP 240 gyuto.
Matsubara W1 210 mm Gyuto
Wakui B2 210 mm Gyuto
Suisin High Carbon 240 gyuto. 

The tojiro mostly because it was my first descent knife. 
The Suisin I've only had for a week now. It was really blunt when I got it. But a good sharpening from a pro just made it so nice.


----------



## Jovidah (Oct 26, 2021)

nexus1935 said:


> Takamura R2 (the red-handled ones) - coming from western knives and then Miyabi/Yaxell/Tojiro, it was a whoa moment for me of how much sharper knives could be, and then down the rabbit hole I went...


Yeah I have to give them some credit there. The edge angle is ridiculous, and I actually put a microbevel on it straight away at the advice of others, but especially at the price point it really sets an incredibly high bar for out of the box sharpness that many other knives can only hope to achieve. Mine would split atoms just by pointing in their direction...


----------



## JaVa (Oct 26, 2021)

HappyamateurDK said:


> Wakui B2 210 mm Gyuto



Wait... What???
Wakui B2???
...Is there such a thing?
...and if there is please point me in the right direction.


----------



## HappyamateurDK (Oct 26, 2021)

JaVa said:


> Wait... What???
> Wakui B2???
> ...Is there such a thing?
> ...and if there is please point me in the right direction.



Here you go 






Gyuto


Gyuto Gyuto knives (chef knives) Blade length: 215 mm



www.cleancut.eu


----------



## daddy yo yo (Oct 26, 2021)

Weren’t the Kochi Migaki from JKI said to a) be from Wakui and b) in B#2?


----------



## Jovidah (Oct 26, 2021)

JMS in Germany also has some aogami Wakui. 

Wakui Warikomi Hocho
They have some other lines too, both in V2 and in Shirogami that tend to be a bit cheaper.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand (Oct 26, 2021)

HappyamateurDK said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the 240.... its awesome!


----------



## HappyamateurDK (Oct 26, 2021)

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> I have the 240.... its awesome!


 
I imagine. I sometimes regret that I didn't order it in 240. On the other hand the 215 suits me good.. the solution must be to own both some day.


----------



## JaVa (Oct 26, 2021)

That B2 Wakui looks awesome. How I missed these in the past, I'll never know.

My Wakui Hairline is probably my all time favourite knife. Except for the steel. Still definite whoa when first used it.
Mine weighs something around 208g. So it's a bit more robust than some of his other from the hairline series, but soooo thin behind the edge. Just a perfect knife for me. Profile, grind, weight, F&F all perfect.
But just not the biggest fan of W2. I love B2 though.
Too bad these days I want SS clad knives mostly, so actually a bit bummed I have to pass on those beauties.

My first Whoa was way back with a S Tanaka B2 dammy nakiri. I think I paid something like 35$ for it. Still have it. Still love it.


----------



## tostadas (Oct 26, 2021)

JaVa said:


> Wait... What???
> Wakui B2???
> ...Is there such a thing?
> ...and if there is please point me in the right direction.


also here








Toshihiro Wakui Kurouchi Nashiji Blue #2 Gyuto 210mm Ebony Handle


Brand: Toshihiro Wakui 聡宏Blacksmith: Toshihiro Wakui 涌井 聡宏Producing Area: Sanjo-Niigata/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 210mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Blue (Aogami) #2, Soft Iron CladHandle: Ebony Wood & Pakka Wood FerruleTotal Length: 357mmEdge Length: 214mmHandle to Tip Length: 229mmBlade...




www.aiandomknives.com


----------



## captaincaed (Oct 26, 2021)

Kochi & Yoshikane (thin, thin, thin cutting machines)
Kippington hook-grind, Alexander Bazes (for combination of cutting performance and food release)
Bidinger B-grind (pure food release)


----------



## JakeLoveshighCarbon (Oct 28, 2021)

Aside from my initial experience with Jknives, it was actually when I bought a kitayama 8k stone that I started to feel whoa again. Turned all my knives up to 11 after that, even the 15$ henkles. 

Now the whoas tend to be more of a long term whoa from knives being able to keep that edge for a long time or by being able to handle some really dense produce more easily than others. The knives that do that are pretty familiar around here.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand (Oct 30, 2021)

I have copied all of the WHOA items and put them in a table to count

In descending order:

13 - Yosikane - if you include Kashima
8 - TF - both Denka and Mab
6 - Wat 
6 - Wakui
5 - Toyama
5 - Shibata
4 - Kono Fujiyama
3 - Kono YS-M (Yosikane)
3 - Kochi
3 - Kippington
3 - Gengetsu
3 - Kato

having one of each would make a great knife block!!


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 30, 2021)

So 16 Yoshikane. And 9 Yoshikane descendant or possibly Yoshikane adjacent knives?


----------



## stringer (Oct 30, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> So 16 Yoshikane. And 9 Yoshikane descendant or possibly Yoshikane adjacent knives?



Most be doing something right


----------



## Knivperson (Oct 31, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> So 16 Yoshikane. And 9 Yoshikane descendant or possibly Yoshikane adjacent knives?


Which are the 9?


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 31, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> Which are the 9?


Wakui (used to work for Yoshikane) and Gengetsu (walks and quacks like a Yoshikane but is of unknown origin).


----------



## Jovidah (Oct 31, 2021)

You make stuff thin behind the edge, you make people go whoa. It's the same reason almost everyone who tries a Robert Herder paring knife is a convert from the first cut. If it wasn't for RH providing me the same experience at an earlier point in time the Yoshi would have been on my list too. That 'light cut' without any cracking or wedging on root veg is simply instant gratification the first time you experience it.


----------



## shinyunggyun (Nov 5, 2021)

TOYAMA. That's all there is to say.


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 5, 2021)

Kochi was the first WHOA for me, but there have been many, many others since....the Kochi was even after a Devin ITK I believe


----------



## Benuser (Nov 6, 2021)

1. All depends on what you're used to. 
2. A lot of factory edges aren't meant to be used as such. Just helpful for the end-user so he can put his own edge on it, with only a few strokes. A factory edge shouldn't be the object of any special veneration. Traditionally, Japanese blades used to come without an edge. The end-user was supposed to sharpen himself — or let the retailer do it for him, at his cost. With today's export this is no longer acceptable. So, there has to be an edge on it. Put on it with a few strokes by the youngest apprentice. A bit of buffering for deburring, and done! 
Only some expensive knives and (semi)customs come with a decent edge. Even then it isn't necessarily the kind of edge you're looking for. 
3. Don't use an edge with an inclusive angle of 12° with board contact and complain about the steel being chippy.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Nov 6, 2021)

After cutting my teeth on a couple of K-Sabs with the hardness of plasticene, anything was going to give me a WOAH moment. The lucky knife was a TF.


----------



## Benuser (Nov 6, 2021)

Corradobrit1 said:


> After cutting my teeth on a couple of K-Sabs with the hardness of plasticene, anything was going to give me a WOAH moment. The lucky knife was a TF.


Stainless ones, I guess? 
Because even soft carbon steel can reach a terrific sharpness due to its fine structure.


----------



## copacetic (Nov 6, 2021)

I'll add to the Yoshikane pile. Just received an SKD Gyuto which led to an exclamation of "Bloody Nora that's sharp!"* Almost made me giggle how it went through some spuds.

*_Bloody Nora! - Yorkshire version of Whoa!_


----------



## henkle (Nov 7, 2021)

Shiro Kamo 180mm nakiri after a minor touch up


----------



## EM-L (Nov 7, 2021)

One more! Moritaka Nakiri AS 180mm and I don't even like Nakiris!


----------



## SWF (Jan 22, 2022)

Takeda custom Petty 140mm

Cutting through without any resistance ...


----------



## LostHighway (Jan 22, 2022)

Kippington work ponies and chevron hook grind
Yoshikane SKD (out performed my moderate expectations)
I also have a couple Western maker knives that didn't really hit me initially but that I grew to love


----------



## Bico Doce (Jan 22, 2022)

Here's one you dont really hear very often on this thread - Jiro.

I know the profile is a little wonky, a 240 mm gyuto weighs close to 300 grams and most people seem to buy them and not use them but my Jiro (307?) was a fantastic performer. 

I was shocked at how it slid thru that onion almost no resistance for a knife that big. I actually regret selling it. I would love to get another with a wa handle some day


----------



## Knivperson (Jan 22, 2022)

My smedja aspen honyaki made me go whoa from like the 10th cut. It's just such a nice performer, but I didn't like it that much initially.


----------



## ian (Jan 22, 2022)

Knivperson said:


> but I didn't like it that much initially.



 How many months elapsed between cuts?


----------



## captaincaed (Jan 22, 2022)

Also ashi for just how much fun a knife that thin can be


----------



## henkle (Jan 23, 2022)

Tanaka ginsan 240. Sharpest OOTB knife I have.


----------



## WiriWiri (Jan 23, 2022)

Bico Doce said:


> Here's one you dont really hear very often on this thread - Jiro.
> 
> I know the profile is a little wonky, a 240 mm gyuto weighs close to 300 grams and most people seem to buy them and not use them but my Jiro (307?) was a fantastic performer.
> 
> I was shocked at how it slid thru that onion almost no resistance for a knife that big. I actually regret selling it. I would love to get another with a wa handle some day



You’ve got me firmly nodding in agreement at least - my first experience of a Jiro provoked much the same reaction, that big sharp intake of breath occurring as it slid through the first product far more easily than I expected. This is a big beast - a 180mm wa nakiri weighing close to 300g - but there’s some spectacular taper towards the front ‘tip’/point and thin, thin, thinness behind the edge. Add in a lovely balance and sublime feel in hand and it‘s a pleasure in use, with far more delicacy and versatility than expected. 

It‘s not perfect I’ll admit. There could be a little more convexing - this thing can suffer from a little sticktion and certainly sucks fast to the magrack - and it can occasionally wedge in denser product. I’ll forgive it that given the heft, for no 280g+ plus blade should feel like a laser, and both marginal shortcomings are avoided easily enough with a slight change in technique. I’ll make the effort, for this thing is authoritatIve fun when motoring through piles of veg.

This nakiri’s going nowhere and I’m increasingly tempted by Jiro‘s gyutos. Think the compromises may be more obvious there (and competition fiercer), but I can utterly understand your ’whoa’ moment.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jan 23, 2022)

Nobody in this thread has named Shigefusa. Including me. Is it because they are mediocre cutters? Mine definitely was.


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 23, 2022)

One of my first decent knifes was a Shigefusa and it WOW-ed me for quite a while, and still does at times.
The other a Hinoura Nakiri that still WOWs me, I'm surprised that name does not pop up here either.

I'll add the Andrei Markin S380 petty I recently bought for my GF, I find myself grabbing for shallots and onions and that sort of thing and go WOW-WOW every time!


----------



## big_adventure (Jan 23, 2022)

WHOA moments...

My first Wustof 10 in chef's 31 years ago, when I was 19.

My first decent non factory Japanese knife, a Moritaka AS nakiri.

Sukenari ZDP 189 Gyuto.

Kato 240.


----------



## captaincaed (Jan 23, 2022)

Kato was not a whoa. Apparently they can be better and someone fuked up the PA knife. Who knows.


----------



## big_adventure (Jan 24, 2022)

captaincaed said:


> Kato was not a whoa. Apparently they can be better and someone fuked up the PA knife. Who knows.



Crazy how different experiences can be. I've only had my hands on one Kato - mine - and it still sings to me. I have to force myself to select other knives off my racks instead of it.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Jan 24, 2022)

WiriWiri said:


> You’ve got me firmly nodding in agreement at least - my first experience of a Jiro provoked much the same reaction, that big sharp intake of breath occurring as it slid through the first product far more easily than I expected. This is a big beast - a 180mm wa nakiri weighing close to 300g - but there’s some spectacular taper towards the front ‘tip’/point and thin, thin, thinness behind the edge. Add in a lovely balance and sublime feel in hand and it‘s a pleasure in use, with far more delicacy and versatility than expected.
> 
> It‘s not perfect I’ll admit. There could be a little more convexing - this thing can suffer from a little sticktion and certainly sucks fast to the magrack - and it can occasionally wedge in denser product. I’ll forgive it that given the heft, for no 280g+ plus blade should feel like a laser, and both marginal shortcomings are avoided easily enough with a slight change in technique. I’ll make the effort, for this thing is authoritatIve fun when motoring through piles of veg.
> 
> This nakiri’s going nowhere and I’m increasingly tempted by Jiro‘s gyutos. Think the compromises may be more obvious there (and competition fiercer), but I can utterly understand your ’whoa’ moment.


280g for a 180mm wa nakiri...
i disliked the Jiro 240 yo gyuto but now I'm curious to try a Jiro again


I suppose to be on topic mine would be:

Moritaka 165mm nakiri, first carbon knife and i still miss it
wat pro 180, the best nakiri geometry, and the steel is serviceable
TF denka, best blue steel
Hinoura Tsukasa, best white steel and ground stupidly thin. also best F&F on a handle i have ever seen out of jp

stones that made you go whoa from the first cut:
gesshin diamond 800, it is so fast on carbon ("if i were a rich man" song plays in background)
shapton glass 4k, good speed, and the edge grit/feel sits right with me. splash and go convenience was nice too


----------



## big_adventure (Jan 24, 2022)

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Moritaka 165mm nakiri, first carbon knife and i still miss it



What's that you are doing with your voice?

Are you mocking me?


----------



## jlm46 (Jan 24, 2022)

Gengetsu
Nihei SLD also released as konosuke sumiiro


----------



## deanb (Jan 25, 2022)

Kagayaki Carbonext ES (Extra Sharpening) 300 mm sujihiki.


----------



## talcum (Jan 25, 2022)

Gotta be the 210 Carter. It made my sphincter tighten up just thinking about running my fingers along the edge to check it. But I think a lot of that goes to the sharpener. 
Next sharpest would be the Devin ITK, which just scared me to check.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 25, 2022)

original Takeda wide bevel AS classic. Those things were finger assassins. Constantly had to pry them out of cutting boards. I regret selling that one.


----------



## gaijin (Jan 26, 2022)

Watanabe Pro 210 Gyuto in blue Steel... Not my first J-Knife, but it was AMAZING at first cut. That was four years ago. 

I just put some effort into getting it into similar shape again.


----------



## preizzo (Jan 26, 2022)

Kato wh ,wakui skd ,dalman convex ,konosuke hd


----------



## pleue (Jan 26, 2022)

fowler w2 from forever ago, devin itk, tf denka, doi w2 yanagi, markin half s grind


----------



## brimmergj (Jan 26, 2022)

First j-knife (Harukaze as nakiri) (OOTB)
Munetoshi gyuto 210 (OOTB, 2nd j-knife)
Birgersson gyuto 225 (used, but practically OOTB, 6th j-knife)
Morihei Hisamoto White 1 nakiri (has best cutting feel of knives I own) (OOTB, 7th j-knife)
Denka gyuto 195 (used, edge had some micro chips, but had a certain "feel" to it, 8th j-knife)

All had better cutting feeling than the original edge after a sharpening


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 26, 2022)

brimmergj said:


> Morihei Hisamoto White 1 nakiri (has best cutting feel of knives I own) (OOTB, 7th j-knife)
> Denka gyuto 195 (used, edge had some micro chips, but had a certain "feel" to it, 8th j-knife)


My TF Morihei Hisamoto Nakiri was a revelation. Gaku gave it a 'Fine Finish" on stones and tidied up the blade road. Cuts like a straight razor.
TF's tend to be a little chippy until the edge has been refined on stones. After that they are rock solid in my experience.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Jan 27, 2022)

My first J knife: a Masakage Shimo 240 mm gyuto by Yu Kurosaki. I'd only used German stainless steel knives to that point. The Shimo totally blew me away and propelled me down this very expensive rabbit hole.


----------



## brimmergj (Jan 27, 2022)

Corradobrit1 said:


> TF's tend to be a little chippy until the edge has been refined on stones.


I've heard similar things about TF. The Denka was used when I got it, but had a lot of tiny little chips. Been fine since I tuned it up though. The Morihei had been flawless before I put it to the stones.




JASinIL2006 said:


> I'd only used German stainless steel knives to that point. The Shimo totally blew me away and propelled me down this very expensive rabbit hole.


That's exactly how I felt when I got my first j-knife. Blew me away compared to my German chef's knife. I figured nothing could beat the feel of that nakiri. Then I tumbled down the hole and have been blown away a few more times


----------



## blokey (Jan 27, 2022)

Thanks to this thread I just got a Yoshikane, the first whoa for me tho is Takamura R2 210mm gyuto, then Kobayashi Kei


----------



## DF18 (Jan 27, 2022)

My most profound woah moment: cutting carrots with my Birgersson Blades 240. My jaw about hit the floor.
@Björn Birgersson is a wizard


----------



## Perverockstar (Jan 28, 2022)

My Kyohei Shindo Bunka. Quite an aggressive grind!

When I tried my Itou Gyuto with a Nappa Cabbage for making some Kimchi, it just slid through it and put a smile on my face.

But the most impressive blade that I have tried was a Yanagi from a Thai co-worker in a former job. I have never experienced something as sharp as that thing was. When it hit the cutting board, It woul immediately stop, same when trying it on one of my nails. Damn... Sadly I don't know the maker nor the steel.


----------



## blokey (Jan 29, 2022)

blokey said:


> Thanks to this thread I just got a Yoshikane, the first whoa for me tho is Takamura R2 210mm gyuto, then Kobayashi Kei
> View attachment 163001


I got a really whoa today from the Yoshikane, the first few time I use it on meat and normal veggies I don’t feel that much different from my other good knives, they all cut good. but today I diced a whole butternut squash and the Yoshikane just slide through everything, I usually have a hard time with squash using thicker spines knives, but Yoshi did even better than my lasers, it just cut, there are no crack, no stiction. Holy it is a good knife.


----------



## tcmx3 (Jan 29, 2022)

Tanaka R2 but only because it was the first really nice knife I ever got.

after that knives really just became different shades of the same color. 

I guess technically when I refinished my Hinoura and knocked the shoulders off I had a whoa moment because it went from meh to god tier


----------



## mozg31337 (Feb 1, 2022)

So, I've had many WOW experiences in my knife journey. The first one was with Shun Classic 8inch Chef. This was my first Japanese knife, which was gifted to me. Before I was using European knives and it was an eye opener for me. After that, there was a Watanabe Pro 165mm Nakiri, which is a beast when it comes to handling veggies. OMG, it was a very different experience indeed. Next one was Watanabe Gyuto Honyaki 255mm custom made knife. It still puts a smile on my face every time I cut with it after 3 years of owning this knife. My most recent WOW moment was the Takeda Gyuto Classic Small (in my case it is about 225mm). It is an awesome cutter and the food release is truly fantastic.


----------



## ValeryD (Feb 5, 2022)

captaincaed said:


> Kochi & Yoshikane (thin, thin, thin cutting machines)
> Kippington hook-grind, Alexander Bazes (for combination of cutting performance and food release)
> Bidinger B-grind (pure food release)



What the shape of the B-grind? Any choil photo of such a grind?
Thanks.

Valery


----------



## Carl Kotte (Feb 5, 2022)

DF18 said:


> My most profound woah moment: cutting carrots with my Birgersson Blades 240. My jaw about hit the floor.
> @Björn Birgersson is a wizard


Same here. I still get that feeling everytime I use it. 
Birgersson for president!


----------



## WiriWiri (Feb 5, 2022)

Carl Kotte said:


> Same here. I still get that feeling everytime I use it.
> Birgersson for president!



Man, you people are making me all too curious with your big-ups for Birgersson.

I worry it‘s a Swedish conspiracy and you‘re getting a bit greedy with your fine Dalmans, Issawotsits and Birgersson blades, hogging a bit too much of my attention at least, Cut it out ok, or my bank a/c will suffer shortly.,


----------



## ValeryD (Feb 5, 2022)

Here it is.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Feb 5, 2022)

Soon they will be “Birgerr” than ABBA. …. Or even Ran Sailing!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Feb 5, 2022)

WiriWiri said:


> Man, you people are making me all too curious with your big-ups for Birgersson.
> 
> I worry it‘s a Swedish conspiracy and you‘re getting a bit greedy with your fine Dalmans, Issawotsits and Birgersson blades, hogging a bit too much of my attention at least, Cut it out ok, or my bank a/c will suffer shortly.,


No, it’s just Better than denka so not much to see here…


----------



## DF18 (Feb 5, 2022)

The Swedish conspiracy is real… I’ve been totally brainwashed. 90% of my collection is Swedish. But also I couldn’t be happier.


----------



## Auskid (Mar 12, 2022)

My first Woah was my Kurosaki Chiku AS, then Takeda NAS, Kawamura W1, Yoshikane SKD & W2 and most recently Nihei SKD.

honourable mention:

Watanabe pro 210
Mazaki W2
Wakui W2

Yes I am hooked on Sanjo knives.


----------



## Perverockstar (Mar 12, 2022)

After using my knives for more time, the ones that still put a big "wow" grin on my face are:

Kyohei Shindo Bunka. Crazy aggressive laser.

Shirou Kunimitsu 240mm Gyuto. Slicing or portioning pork is just a pleasure.

Makoto Kurasaki 210mm Gyuto. Whatever I do with this little f#$&er. As soon as I grab it... Damn. My favorite from the ones I own.


----------



## esoo (Mar 12, 2022)

Shibata Kotetsu Bunka R2 - nothing went through carrots like that knife. 

Kono MM. I keep buying knives to try them and then when I come back to the MMs everything else gets sold.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Mar 12, 2022)

esoo said:


> Shibata Kotetsu Bunka R2 - nothing went through carrots like that knife.
> 
> Kono MM. I keep buying knives to try them and then when I come back to the MMs everything else gets sold.


I keep buying knives to try them - and then I keep most of them!


----------



## esoo (Mar 12, 2022)

daddy yo yo said:


> I keep buying knives to try them - and then I keep most of them!



In the long run, I'm not sure which is worse - having spent a whole bunch of money on knives or having lost a whole bunch of money having sold knives for fair prices on the forum.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Mar 12, 2022)

esoo said:


> In the long run, I'm not sure which is worse - having spent a whole bunch of money on knives or having lost a whole bunch of money having sold knives for fair prices on the forum.


I think, selling knives a bit lower than purchase price gives you the opportunity to try a knife for a „fair“ and moderate fee. I like that! I believe only trying many knives gives you the experience at least I for myself want to have.


----------



## esoo (Mar 12, 2022)

daddy yo yo said:


> I think, selling knives a bit lower than purchase price gives you the opportunity to try a knife for a „fair“ and moderate fee. I like that! I believe only trying many knives gives you the experience at least I for myself want to have.



I have lost money on every knife I've sold. As my partner says "I rent knives". But as a result, I know very much what I like in a knife. And when you get that knife where everything lines up it does become magical.


----------



## Delat (Mar 12, 2022)

esoo said:


> In the long run, I'm not sure which is worse - having spent a whole bunch of money on knives or having lost a whole bunch of money having sold knives for fair prices on the forum.



You missed one step - spending more money buying back knives you sold at a loss.

I’ve only sold 4 knives on BST so far but missing the hell out of 2 of them. I’m trying not to take that last step of buying them again.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Mar 12, 2022)

esoo said:


> I have lost money on every knife I've sold. As my partner says "I rent knives". But as a result, I know very much what I like in a knife. And when you get that knife where everything lines up it does become magical.


Yeah, it’s like a subscription to the knife world with a new knife coming in every now and then…


----------



## esoo (Mar 12, 2022)

Delat said:


> You missed one step - spending more money buying back knives you sold at a loss.
> 
> I’ve only sold 4 knives on BST so far but missing the hell out of 2 of them. I’m trying not to take that last step of buying them again.



There has only been one knife I've ever bought a second time. Paid $400CAD for it the first time, sold for like $375 and bought the second one for $320 so didn't do too bad. But that was due to a crazy Home Butcher sale so I lucked out.


----------



## esoo (Mar 12, 2022)

daddy yo yo said:


> Yeah, it’s like a subscription to the knife world with a new knife coming in every now and then…



Yeah, most of the time. There was that stress week last year when I bought 4 knives in 4 days from 4 stores.....


----------



## Auskid (Mar 12, 2022)

esoo said:


> Yeah, most of the time. There was that stress week last year when I bought 4 knives in 4 days from 4 stores.....


Well I bought 7 within 3 days.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 13, 2022)

My first carbon 240mm Masamoto. Picked it up in 1982. It had distal taper & thin tip. Later they beefed up with less distal taper probably too many broken tips. That first Masa my favorite.

Cutting sashimi platters with first quality white 
steel 270mm yanagiba. 

Sakai Yusuki ultra thin, like Masamoto's I had several of them. 

Before knife forums used to look down on San Mai blades was wrong 3 of my favorites 

Kochi stainless clad white steel core. 
Gengetsu stainless clad white steel core
Tanaka nashiji stainless clad blue steel core

Iron clad Watanabe blue steel 240mm


----------



## Jville (Mar 13, 2022)

Keith Sinclair said:


> My first carbon 240mm Masamoto. Picked it up in 1982. It had distal taper & thin tip. Later they beefed up with less distal taper probably too many broken tips. That first Masa my favorite.
> 
> Cutting sashimi platters with first quality white
> steel 270mm yanagiba.
> ...


Although I do enjoy monosteel, I haven’t seen this “look down on San mai blades” that you speak of.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 13, 2022)

Was just stuck with what worked years for me at work, mono steel carbon gyuto & cleavers. 

First San Mai was Hiromoto AS core. Used it at work felt my mono carbons better knives. Later Dave Martell did a spa treatment on it improved it's cutting performance. 

Later bought KU stainless clad Kochi. It is tough good looking KU with excellent grind. 

The Japanese have gone into San Mai knives big time in last 15 years, some excellent knives.


----------



## EricEricEric (Mar 13, 2022)

Shi.han


----------



## blokey (Mar 13, 2022)

EricEricEric said:


> Shi.han


From my just one day of ownership so far I agree, from the choil you it is hard to tell how it cuts so well. While there is some wedge in super dense produce, it performs as well or even better than some of "lasers" in cutting up sweet potato and carrots.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Mar 13, 2022)

Jon's Gengetsu stainless clad white steel core (with a Jon/JKI edge) always brings a smile to my face ... my own edge (now) makes me almost as happy ... love that knife (it has stayed in the block for almost the entire time I have spent on this obsession although the length changed from 210 to 240 along the way) ...

FWIW - san mai is awesome ... IMO ...


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 13, 2022)

My well used Gengetsu. I sharpen it on a 4K gesshin soaker. Thin behind edge at low angle one progression each side, raise spine to about 12% put on micro bevel one progression each side & remove burr. Than go over at same micro bevel height with very light pressure burr should be even heel to tip. Because of light pressure burr is hardly felt. Remove burr with very light pressure. That puts a sharp edge on it. I find that edge retention on gengetsu is good for white steel


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 13, 2022)

EricEricEric said:


> Shi.han


Is yours the hammered KU or the Stainless clad carbon.


----------



## EricEricEric (Mar 13, 2022)

A2


----------



## Mlan (Mar 13, 2022)

Everything from The Nine cuts amazingly


----------



## BGY_888 (Mar 14, 2022)

Kippington


----------



## Iggy (Mar 14, 2022)

Hitohira Y.Tanaka Kyuzo Blue#1 240 Gyuto

pretty much every knife from Xerxes or Dalman that I own...

Morihei Kurouchi Extra Tall Gyuto (especially the tip)

Jiro Wa-Nakiri


----------



## Matt Jacobs (Mar 14, 2022)

Most knives made me go whoa when I first got into Japanese knives. The ones that really stuck with me were:
2018 Mazaki 240
Tanaka B2 210 
Yoshikane SKD hammered 210
most recently this Cruforge V from Alex Horn has seriously impressed.

Many other knives impressed or made me say whoa for one reason or another but certain attributes changed my mind


----------



## timebard (Mar 17, 2022)

One recent addition to my "whoa" list: Dalman x Birgersson Blades collab gyuto (pictured here with a smaller half-sibling)... both because it's a really excellent cutter and, to be honest, because it's got a kinda weird smell to it. I'm no stranger to reactive knives and a little bit of a metallic odor is par for the course, but this one is a little stronger and more... briney? Here's hoping it calms down.


----------



## Greenbriel (Mar 18, 2022)

My whoa list, more or less in order -

Toyama blue 150 petty, which is funny because I never thought I needed a petty. Insanely sharp, my favorite knife right now.
Wat pro 180 nakiri, no surprise there.
Yoshikane 210 SKD nashiji gyuto, freaking love that knife. Burnt chestnut wa from CKC is gorgeous.
Masashi 180 santoku that cost $167 a couple of weeks ago. Very surprising, great value.
Takeda NAS "small" gyuto, really sharp, great release, not my favorite profile, but lovely to look at and fun.

Need more Toyamas but should clear out a couple of gyutos first, I think.

Oh, and the very first was a 240 Masakage Koishi. Astonishing, and the only knife I own that I haven't been able to get as sharp or better than it was OOTB. But then it was sharpened by Shibata-san (at 800 on one side 8000 on the other!)


----------



## Gregmega (Mar 20, 2022)

YANICK. Loved every cut. Reminds me I need to do a couple ‘show your newest’ 

I’ve been pretty lucky to try a ton of knives- but here’s a few that can’t be overlooked… but all got a ‘Like Whoa’ Black Rob style fo sho.

-Kato 240 std, 210 wh
-Maz, OG bullnose & the first ku (so nasty)
-Wat, 210 ku & 225 pro
-Shig, yo 210/240
-Halcyon- still surprise me every time
-Evan, just ridiculous 
-Y Tanaka b1 Sakai Kiku WB fuji clone

And like 10 more but those I fondly remember my first cut.


----------



## Jason183 (Mar 21, 2022)

Today is the first time I used my Konosuke YS to cut paper thin scallions. I have to said WHOA, it’s the best knife for this task so far.


----------



## ch_br (Aug 13, 2022)

HF every MF time I make the first cut on about anything!


----------



## Knivperson (Aug 13, 2022)

My newly thinned Dalman honyaki


----------



## timebard (Aug 14, 2022)

New additions to my WHOA list: Wat Pro ironclad 270, Konosuke MM 240. Those two plus a sturdy stainless 180 could be my whole kit and I'd be just fine.

Kochi gets mentioned a lot here but mine (V2 KU version) is decided non-whoa-worthy. Bought it used so maybe it got too thick behind the edge in past use, but the first round of thinning still has it feeling like a pretty middle of the road Sanjo knife. Not bad by any means and a nice overall package... but not top tier either.


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 14, 2022)

Been using it for awhile now and I'll have to say Munetoshi.


----------



## tostadas (Aug 14, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Been using it for awhile now and I'll have to say Munetoshi.


Especially for the price


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 14, 2022)

tostadas said:


> Especially for the price


Definitely for the price. I've used knives more than double the price that cut worse and had the same, if not worse f&f also..


----------



## DrEriksson (Aug 15, 2022)

Two big boys that are oh so sweet.


----------



## kevpenbanc (Aug 21, 2022)

My happy smiley lineup when it comes to cutting hard dense produce (carrots, sweet potatoes etc). From top to bottom:

Tanaka R2 Ironwood 265mm
Metal Monkey 1.2562 260mm
Masashi Kobo SLD 250mm
Metal Monkey 52100 215mm
Takamura Hana R2 210mm
Prendergast 220mm tall thin bunka

And finally, honourable mention for:
Tristone 260mm


----------



## chuggamug (Sep 24, 2022)

Benuser said:


> 1. All depends on what you're used to.
> 2. A lot of factory edges aren't meant to be used as such. Just helpful for the end-user so he can put his own edge on it, with only a few strokes. A factory edge shouldn't be the object of any special veneration. Traditionally, Japanese blades used to come without an edge. The end-user was supposed to sharpen himself — or let the retailer do it for him, at his cost. With today's export this is no longer acceptable. So, there has to be an edge on it. Put on it with a few strokes by the youngest apprentice. A bit of buffering for deburring, and done!
> Only some expensive knives and (semi)customs come with a decent edge. Even then it isn't necessarily the kind of edge you're looking for.
> 3. Don't use an edge with an inclusive angle of 12° with board contact and complain about the steel being chippy.





blokey said:


> Thanks to this thread I just got a Yoshikane, the first whoa for me tho is Takamura R2 210mm gyuto, then Kobayashi Kei
> View attachment 163001


How does the yoshikane compare to the kobayashi? I have had a very similiar experience to you, takamura>kobayashi and now I am thinking of one, but might just get a koutetsu.


----------



## Delat (Sep 24, 2022)

chuggamug said:


> How does the yoshikane compare to the kobayashi? I have had a very similiar experience to you, takamura>kobayashi and now I am thinking of one, but might just get a koutetsu.



I have a Yoshikane gyuto and a Shibata bunka. They feel about the same through food - both are lasers IMHO. Some people define a laser by the spine width, in which case the Yoshi doesn’t qualify. But imho the slightly thicker spine is what makes me prefer the Yoshi to the Shibata - it’s just a bit more substantial and a little more comfortable in a pinch grip.

Both are great knives though and you can’t go wrong with either. The Yoshi is a convex grind and I think (but have never checked) the Shibata is concave, so if you’re planning on using the hell out of your knife over the long term, then the Yoshi’s geometry will be easier to maintain.


----------



## yoyoma (Sep 24, 2022)

Masashi Yamamoto 210mm gyuto "Kokuen"

Sharpest, most laser-like knife I've ever used.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Sep 24, 2022)

San Mai Damascus Gyuto by Alex Horn. Definitely the sharpest ootb knife I’ve encountered. Another pic and Alex’s own words from IG.


----------



## Delat (Sep 24, 2022)

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 200062
> 
> 
> San Mai Damascus Gyuto by Alex Horn. Definitely the sharpest ootb knife I’ve encountered. Another pic and Alex’s own words from IG.
> ...



Damn, I’m going to have to put one of these on my wishlist.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 24, 2022)

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 200062
> 
> 
> San Mai Damascus Gyuto by Alex Horn. Definitely the sharpest ootb knife I’ve encountered. Another pic and Alex’s own words from IG.
> ...


Those are stunning knives. They look thin and sharp.

Not pretty but my sharpest blade out of the box. Something about tall single bevel & tall hollow grind backside. Usuba white steel


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## blokey (Sep 24, 2022)

chuggamug said:


> How does the yoshikane compare to the kobayashi? I have had a very similiar experience to you, takamura>kobayashi and now I am thinking of one, but might just get a koutetsu.


I'd give a try for Yoshikane, I like it more than both, Shibata would be very similar to Kobayashi in term of thinness and cutting feel, Yoshikane is a whole different story, it might not impress you at the first but it just keep growing on me in terms of general cutting feel and comfort in use.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 25, 2022)

I like the Yoshikane white steel iron clad hammer finish with burnt chestnut handle. That knife has a lot going for it.


----------

